# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Chuyến Du Lịch cùng ACE Anz Travel- Phần 1

## niemtinvn

Nhân dịp vừa rồi một số anh chị em trong công ty du lịch Anz đã mời được một số người bạn nước ngoài đến đi thăm một số điểm du lịch Miền Bắc Việt Nam tới du lịch Ninh Bình , dulich Ha Long , du lich Sapa …Sau chuyến đi họ đã có nhiều trải nhiệm thú vị và bất ngờ khi tham quan tại Việt Nam



 Đúng 8 giờ sáng mọi người tập trung đông đủ tại Văn phòng Mai Hắc Đế , theo lịch trình của ngày đầu tiên một số anh chị em sẽ tham quan chủ đề chính  .Khám phá ẩm thực,tham quan thành phố Hà Nội.


 Cảnh xếp hàng giống như trại ăn tập thể

 Sau một hồi lang thang tại phố cổ ,cuối cùng mọi người đã tìm được quán phở 49 Bát Đàn – Hà Nội .Tầm 9h quán này vẫn còn khá đông , hầu hết khách ăn đều phải đứng đợi xếp hàng tự mình bưng bê, đây là một đặc trưng rất hay ngay cả mấy người bạn nước ngoài không cảm thấy phiền lòng mà rất hứng thú những quán kiểu này.


Tô phở nhìn đã ngon mắt

Món phở ở đây phải công nhận là ngon “đỉnh của đỉnh’phở được nấu theo công thức bí truyền của gia đình nước phở ngọt và trong vắt tô phở khá là nhiều thịt. Mấy anh người nước ngoài Jimy , Hyeok liên tục tấm tắc ca ngợi phở Việt Nam ngon đa phần các người nước ngoài đều húp sạch nước dùng :d , nhưng có điều họ cảm thấy món phở ngon nhất ở nước dùng phải bỏ lại nhiều khá lãng phí.



   Nhân ngay quán trứng vịt lộn gần đó để thử lòng các vị thực khách ,xem ra món này gây  khó đối với các vị khách . Người nước ngoài coi đây là món thuộc top những món kinh dị nhất hành tinh , một số bạn ăn được nhưng e dè , còn lại cảm giác buồn nôn không muốn ăn.

----------


## vstquanghiep

lần đầu tiên ăn trứng vịt lộn em cũng thấy ... thế nào ý, ăn nhiều thành quen, rồi thấy ngon thôi

----------

